# vedersela brutta



## Alexant

Ciao a tutti,
scusate mi era capitato di trovare una frase in spagnolo che dal contesto credo significasse "ce la siamo vista brutta" (contesto: soldato che racconta, dopo una battaglia feroce). Mi sembra che fosse qualcosa con "*las hemos pasado* ???"... come continua?


----------



## Geviert

Ale: fa mente locale e scriveci per favore, in modo preciso, la domanda e il contesto.


----------



## Alexant

Il contesto è quello che ho detto: un soldato che parla di una battaglia ed esclama (in spagnolo) qualcosa che, secondo me, vuol dire "_ce la siamo vista brutta_"; solo che non riesco a ricordare le parole esatte.
"_Vedersela brutta_" in italiano è come dire "_c'è mancato poco!_" (nel caso specifico, "c'è mancato poco che ci ammazzassero tutti"), o anche "_abbiamo pensato che non ce l'avremmo fatta, che non ne saremmo usciti vivi_" (è una frase che di solito si usa per descrivere situazioni di pericolo estremo).

La domanda è: qual è l'espressione in spagnolo che significa "_ce la siamo vista brutta_"? A me sembra di ricordare che iniziasse con "*las hemos pasado *(e qui va la parola che non ricordo)*"*. Spero sia più chiaro così. Grazie


----------



## ursu-lab

La frase era "las hemos pasado canutas".


----------



## Alexant

¡Eso es! Gracias )))) Recordaba algo con *c* pero no me salía nada


----------



## ursu-lab

Alexant said:


> ¡Eso es! Gracias )))) Recordaba algo con *c* pero no me salía nada


Non c'è di che


----------



## arthurlee

Dubbio: si può dire anche "_nos las hemos visto canutas_" o suona strano?


----------



## ursu-lab

arthurlee said:


> Dubbio: si può dire anche "_nos las hemos visto canutas_" o suona strano?



Il modo di dire è "*pasarlas* canutas", perché mettere il verbo come in italiano? È come se dicessi "ce la siamo sentita brutta"...


----------



## arthurlee

ursu-lab said:


> Il modo di dire è "*pasarlas* canutas", perché mettere il verbo come in italiano? È come se dicessi "ce la siamo sentita brutta"...


È di nuovo colpa del mio dizionario!  Per "vedersela brutta" propone _pasarlas/vérselas canutas_... mi chiedevo semplicemente come coniugare il verbo riflessivo (ma direi che il "_nos_" è necessario). 

(comunque su Google ci sono circa 10.000 risultati per "_me las he visto canutas_": non sono mica pochi!)


----------



## Alexant

Io, personalmente, quando trovo un'espressione diversa dall'italiano, la preferisco; anche se il dizionario mi suggerisse, come nel tuo caso, espressioni più simili all'italiano: mi eviterebbe ulteriori falsi amici, e mi farebbe sentire che sto parlando _spagnolo puro_ anziché _itagnolo _
Terrò in considerazione anche *vérselas canutas*(grazie per l'aggiunta), comunque sono sicura che la frase che ho sentito io era _las hemos *pasado *canutas_.

Besitos


----------



## Alexant

ps: scopro adesso dal forum spa-ing che si può dire anche _pasarlas moradas_.
A proposito, perché non c'è il dizionario Spagnolo-Italiano? Ogni volta che non conosco una parola/espressione spagnola (sono via da casa e non mi potevo portare il Moliner che è gigante!), la devo tradurre in inglese; e se capita che anche l'espressione inglese non mi è familiare devo ricercare il termine sul dizionario ing-ita. Uffa!


----------



## arthurlee

Alexant said:


> Io, personalmente, quando trovo un'espressione diversa dall'italiano, la preferisco; anche se il dizionario mi suggerisse, come nel tuo caso, espressioni più simili all'italiano: mi eviterebbe ulteriori falsi amici, e mi farebbe sentire che sto parlando _spagnolo puro_ anziché _itagnolo _


Sono più che d'accordo! 

Comunque la mia era una semplice curiosità. Sicuramente, in base a quanto dice ursu-lab, "_pasarlas_" è più appropriato e utilizzato


----------



## ursu-lab

Alexant said:


> ps: scopro adesso dal forum spa-ing che si può dire anche _pasarlas moradas_.



Be', il verbo "pasarlo/pasarlas" si riferisce proprio a "vivere un'esperienza/un periodo" quindi immagina quanti modi di dire ci potranno essere abbinandolo a complementi diversi e in base ai contesti più disparati... 

C'è pure "*pasar *las de Caín" che non è mica male   (occhio: pasar -> verbo / las -> dimostrativo e *non *"pasarlas")


----------



## alexelia

io userei "casi meto la pata" (utilizzabile anche al plurale)
più informale e rapido


----------



## ursu-lab

"Meter la pata" significa "prendere un granchio" o "fare una grezza" o "pestare una m...a", cioè in generale "sbagliare".
Non c'entra niente con la frase del thread.


----------



## Alexant

ursu-lab, una domanda fuori thread: ma sei nativo/a in tutte e tre le lingue? solo una curiosità da linguista


----------

